# Pygmy Corydora and Neon Tetra...?



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! I've got two questions about two different fish that I have (in separate tanks)

I just received some habrosus corydoras last week Thursday, they were/are all happy and healthy. They have a tank to themselves right now until I find my dream EE betta. After I introduced them to the tank, I sat there watching them for hours, and noticed one little guy is missing part of his tail. I check on him every day and he swims around and acts completely normal, just like the others. I'm just wondering if that is something that will grow back, or will he forever be a stubby tailed corydora? I don't mind either way, I'm just curious.
Here's a photo of the little guy 









Then in a separate tank, I have albino corydoras, a small school of neon tetras and a male betta. On the first day of introducing the neon tetras to the tank, I had taken my betta out and moved some stuff around and let the neons and corydoras settle in before putting my betta back in. He killed two neons in the first minute of putting him in, before I could even get the net. After that he has left them alone. I often see them eating together, swimming around together, and he has never shown any aggression towards them after the first evening they were introduced.
However, yesterday, while feeding everyone, I noticed that one of the neons has, what looks to be, a wound on one side by his gills. With closer inspection, it almost looks like he is missing most of his bottom lip...? Other than that, he looks healthy, not skinny, or showing any signs of having trouble eating/getting around. 
I'm not sure what happened, if he maybe got caught on the filter, or the other neons did the damage, or if he found a way to piss off my betta..? I doubt the corydoras would do that, they're peaceful guys.
Do you guys think he will live, even without a bottom lip? 


I just wanted to get your thoughts and opinions on the matter. A part of me wishes I would have just gotten the albino corydoras and left out the neon tetras since I had only bought the neons for a "middle tank" fish, because I didn't realize how active the corydoras are and I would have been happy with just the albino corydoras with my betta, but alas, I have no other place to put the neons and it's been months since I bought them, I don't think the pet store I bought them from would ever take them back.


----------



## bettas 4 life (Sep 8, 2013)

well my giant betta killed my Cory but all fish are different and if you betta is a aggressive I do not recommend it in a community tank setting. they are ok tank mates but what I recommend and I have done with great success is put the betta in a clear bin but it has to have holes to have the water able to flow through it and there is some like that at dr.fosterandsmith.com. if the betta really wants to get at the cories do not put him in if he looks just fine put him in but monitor him. the clear bin lets the betta get a taste for the tank and lets him get used to the cories without any harm to the cories and you can know ahead of time if it is not right for him.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I appreciate your advice, however it doesn't answer the questions I have... 
In my current community tank, my betta has never shown any aggression to the albino corydoras, only to the neons on the first evening and has since gotten use to his tank mates and I have not seen any aggression since. I know I'm not there 24/7, but there has been no other incidents since the neon tetra in question has been injured, so I have doubts that it was my betta.

The pygmy corydoras in question do not have a betta in the tank, and when I do find the right betta to put in that tank, I will be taking the precautions need to make sure everyone is happy and healthy, including having another tank set aside in case the EE betta is aggressive.

It seems you did not really read my questions as I have no concerns regarding my betta and corydoras together...


----------

